
Show HN: Team communication solution that keeps employees happy and productive - sorich87
https://www.happierco.com
======
sorich87
Hello HN.

We would really love to get your feedback on this.

We started months ago as an employee engagement solution. We got customers
coming from some of our competitors, trying to implement OKRs, CPM, pulse
surveys and other systems du jour. They were not only having issues with the
complexity of existing tools, but also the employee engagement activities were
not actually “engaging” to employees. Employees felt like they had to use
these systems to please the company leadership. So, that wasn’t helping at all
in terms of employee happiness.

Let’s be honest, OKRs and other performance management systems can be hard to
do, and are usually badly implemented in companies, which is hurtful for
culture and morale.

So we made this new version of Happierco. A team communication solution that
keeps employees happy and productive.

Happierco gives each employee and team a profile where they share their
current goals and progress, receive feedback and recognition from colleagues
and managers. Team members can reach out to each other to create personal
connections. They can also answer surveys about their workplace or organize
around specific topics impacting their work.

Data about employees’ work and performance is usually scattered across
multiple tools. Happierco makes it easy to integrate with other productivity
software to pull the data into teams and users profiles.

We want to make it part of day to day work, and useful to everyone, instead of
building a tool that is only useful for People Operations, HR and company
leadership.

Please take a look and let us know what you think. Any feedback, even the
harshest critics, are welcome!

~~~
niccolop
+1 for spotting a problem. One comment I would have is that for our sales team
it is particularly useful if it is mobile or at least mobile friendly.

~~~
sorich87
We have a mobile app on our roadmap.

26% of our daily users are on mobile, but we're not yet happy about how it
works on mobile browsers. We should have an update next week that focuses on
making it more mobile friendly.

